# The rubbermaid grow box



## The Virgin Grower

Hi all

Just built a grow box out of 2 35 gallons rubbermaid box (someone may had already saw that kind of project). Before I start, I want to check with you guys if I'm missing something. First, let me give you the specs : 

Dimension : 
36 inches height
28 inches width
18 inches depth

- two 35 gallons rubbermaid box
- one 120v fan (nice find for 10$. All metal)
- eight 23 watts clf 2700k (12900 lumens. Planning on buying 6400k for the vedge and switch for the current setup for flower) 
- Tin foil all over the inside

For the rest, I'm not sure. Should I : 

*Paint the inside white inside* (tin foil is a pin in the ***) ? 
*Change the cfl for 40 watts *? I check and the fixture can hold 60 per socket.
*Put a fan INSIDE that box for the plant(s) *? 
*Should I NEED to do the SCROG method ?*

Do you think that putting a HPS is a "go" or a "no go" ? Any good advice accepted ! 

PS : before you ask, I don't want to grow directly into that closet...It would me neat, but I will need that place soon (baby coming... ). Plus, I just need my casual ganja...so I don't care having a modest harvest (1-2 oz would be fine. 

Thanks


----------



## The Virgin Grower

Anyone ? Please ? :joint4:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up TVG. I would drop the tin foil that's only gonna make it hotter in that box. Flat white paint would be the best way to go.  *

*Yes you can change to 40 watt lights but i would see how hot it get's in there with the lights you have before doing so.  *

*Yes you should have a fan inside.  *

*Not sure about doing a SCROG as we have never done it before but i'm sure it would work great for that area. You could also just try doing some LST.  *

*No as far as HPS lighting goes for that small space. Your plants would be fried.  *

*You should also have a fan for intake and outake. You need it so the hot air is being pulled out and fresh air being pulled in.  *


----------



## The Virgin Grower

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up TVG. I would drop the tin foil that's only gonna make it hotter in that box. Flat white paint would be the best way to go.  *
> 
> *Yes you can change to 40 watt lights but i would see how hot it get's in there with the lights you have before doing so.  *
> 
> *Yes you should have a fan inside.  *
> 
> *Not sure about doing a SCROG as we have never done it before but i'm sure it would work great for that area. You could also just try doing some LST.  *
> 
> *No as far as HPS lighting goes for that small space. Your plants would be fried.  *
> 
> *You should also have a fan for intake and outake. You need it so the hot air is being pulled out and fresh air being pulled in.  *


Thanks for the advice. I'm already painting the inside with plain white (in fact, I bought a primer can).

For the LST, I saw that term a couple of times but never realy pay attention. As I can understand, I need to gently tied the branch so I can force the plant to grow more branches from the existing ones (well, can be less well explained...but you understand what I meant !). :smoke1:

As soon as I get things goin, I'll let you know. I'll probably start a journal. Is so interesting and informative to read those journals. :tokie:

BTW, if someone else has more advices or opinions, kepp it going ! 
Peace


----------



## 50bud

Just an idea but you could get two computer exhaust fans put one as intake and one on the other side as outtake, i would think this would work nicely, sounded pretty convenient and kinda disguises it somewhat along with giving your more room to grow without a fan inside.


----------



## Bubby

> PS : before you ask, I don't want to grow directly into that closet...It would me neat, but I will need that place soon (baby coming... ).


Does that mean you'll be moving the rubbermaid?
If you don't, your baby should have some lovely scented clothing 

I've grown temporarily in rubber maids before, and I have to comment that *they're a pain in the neck*. Just think, you're going to have to lift the top off of that everytime you want a peak at the plants. It has the lights in there too, so be careful about yanking the wiring apart. Also, careful about pinching the plant leaves that stick out, when you put the lid back on.


----------



## fleshstain

i would go with LST instead of SCROG....if you did a SCROG you would have a difficult time getting under the screen to place your shoots....and not to repeat everyone, but you should really consider the intake/exhaust fans....


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

what strain are you growing? will it exceed 36 inches im thinking about doing the same set up you have maby topping them


----------



## bono

One question, do you have a way to move the plants closer to the light? With fluros you want the top of the plant only a few inches away from the light at all times. Maybe some kind of tray you can put blocks under, just make sure there is enough air ventilation.


----------



## Oaklandish

I'm intrigued.. I think I will be trying the same thing with T5's then transferring into my friends grow hut.. Looks like a fun little project.


----------



## Gary Ganja

i was thinking the same thing,thats an excellent idea tvg!i wanna ask can u show pics of ur exhaust and intake fans?


----------



## A TaStY HaRvEst

i would def have some way of bring those lights down closer/ bringing plants up too it. And yeah you def need comp fans, with a min of three 75 CFL its gets pretty hot in one of those setups and it looks like ou got a bunch more then that. Oh and as far as the SCROG or LST def lst use the lil twist ties that you get with your bread, works great


----------



## Chemdog226

this is pretty much how i have my box set up. sorry for the paint image, lol my phone wont send the pics to the web :doh:









 I made a box to extend up to 5' and use the lid as the light fixture, this way i can keep the CFL's pretty close and just slide it up as they grow. I just used 2 old comp fans wired up to 12v adapters for intake and exhaust, I think this is pretty efficient i have 4 CFL's  and it never gets over 73 degrees. oh yeah I JUST GOT MY FIRST SPROUT!!!! WOOT!!


----------

